# MOROCCO - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

All about Moroccan Stadium and Arenas Development


```
Tenant/use    City Stadium                            Seats   
                  
National Stadium       Casablanca Stade Mohammed V    67 000    
Wydad AC                Casablanca Stade Mohammed V    67 000    
Raja Casablanca        Casablanca Stade Mohammed V    67 000                   
FAR                        Rabat Stade Moulay Abdellah       52 000 
MAS                        Fes Complexe Sportif                  45 000                  
TAS Casablanca        Casablanca Stade Larbi Zaouli      35 000   
MC Oujda                 Oujda Stade d'Honneur               35 000    
JS de la Massira        Laâyoune Stade Cheikh Laaghdef  30 000                    
KAC                        Marrakech Stade El Harti             25 000   
COD                        Meknes Stade d'Honneur             20 000    
Majd Al Madina          Stade Larbi Ben Mbarek              20 000    
Renaissance             Settat Stade Municipal               20 000   
Ittihad Riyadi            Tanger Stade de Marchan           20 000                     
OC Safi  Safi            Stade El Massira                       15 000    
Moghreb Tétouan     Tétouan Stade Saniat Rmel         15 000    
FUS Rabat               Rabat Stade du FUS                  15 000   
Racing Athletic Club  Casablanca Stade Père Jego        15 000   
SCC/US                   Mohammedia Stade El Bachir       15 000   
Hassania                 Agadir Stade Al Inbiaâte             15 000    
KAC                        Kénitra Stade Municipal              15 000    
Raja                       Beni Mellal Stade d'Honneur         12 000    
US                         Sidi Kacem Stade Col. A. Allam     12 000    
AS                         Salé Stade Boubker Ammar          10 000    
Ittihad Zemmouri      Khémisset Stade du 20 Août        10 000    
Union Ait Melloul       Ait Melloul Stade Municipal          10 000    
Rachad Bernoussi     Casablanca Complèxe Bernoussi    10 000   
Wafaa Wydad          Casablanca Stade Tessema         10 000   
DH                         El Jadida Stade El Abdi               10 000    
WAF                       Fes Stade Hassan II                  10 000   
Chabab Atlas            Khénifra Stade Municipal             10 000   
Olympique Khouribga  Khouribga Stade du Phosphate    10 000
```


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Casablanca Mohammed V stadium 65.000 seats


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

old stadium :| , are ther some projects for a new stadium ?


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

more than a lot... what did you believe ?


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

*Marrakech Stadium 61.000 seats​*























Marrakech stadium is a multi-use stadium in Marrakech, that is currently under construction. Once completed in 2010, it will be used mostly for football matches. The stadium will have a capacity of 61,000 people


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Mainly football, but why track?


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

because there are a lots of athletic competitions in Morocco!


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Pics of the construction :





































*Nawal inspecting the site*


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

Slaoui said:


> more than a lot... what did you believe ?


don’t get me wrong i would have start with the new stadium before showing pics of the old one  + i knew you had something because morocco had a wc2010 bid...


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

The stadium U/C in Marrakech reminds me of Stadio Luigi Ferraris in Genoa:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

The new stadium of Casablanca will be bigger than Marrakech's one!


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

cornelinho said:


> don’t get me wrong i would have start with the new stadium before showing pics of the old one  + i knew you had something because morocco had a wc2010 bid...


your opinion, i don't mind ! 
if i want to start with showing pics of the old one before the new stadium, i do it, if you are not content just get out 
if you knew, why you put the question ? and to have a bid, it's already necessary to be presented… hum


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Chimaera said:


> The stadium U/C in Marrakech reminds me of Stadio Luigi Ferraris in Genoa:


you're right, it's the same designer!


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> The new stadium of Casablanca will be bigger than Marrakech's one!


How many seats ? i have heard between 70,000 - 80,000 right ?


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

A proposition of the futur Casablanca stadium


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Any football stadiums without a track?


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Slaoui said:


> because there are a lots of athletic competitions in Morocco!


well there are athletic competitions everywhere but normally nowadays you don't use soccer stadiums for athletics. It's enough to have a small atheletic stadium with 5.000-10.000 and additonaly a soccer stadium with higer capacity. It is sad to see such a great stadium with track, it will ruin the atmosphere in the stadium.


----------



## t-bang! (Jul 11, 2008)

how many times has Morrocco been bidding for the FIFA World Cup?


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

t-bang! said:


> how many times has Morrocco been bidding for the FIFA World Cup?


1994
1998
2006
2010


----------



## N1V1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Argentinian Messi said:


> well there are athletic competitions everywhere but normally nowadays you don't use soccer stadiums for athletics. It's enough to have a small atheletic stadium with 5.000-10.000 and additonaly a soccer stadium with higer capacity.


For Golden League meetings you need a stadium with a much higher capacity!


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Casablanca * (for small clubs)



> *Requalification du terrain de football de Hay Mohammadi *


http://www.tecnovia.pt/fr/portfolio/item/59-requalificação-do-campo-de-futebol-de-hay-mohammadi


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Also Casablanca* (for small clubs)



> *Requalification du terrain de football d’El Fida *


http://www.tecnovia.pt/fr/portfolio/item/58-requalificação-do-campo-de-futebol-de-el-fida


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Beni Mellal stadium new synthetic pitch (2 stars FIFA by Polytan) * (1st division)



http://www.facebook.com/BeniMellal.officiel?fref=ts#!/BeniMellal.officiel/photos_stream










08/02/2013





http://www.facebook.com/BeniMellal.officiel?fref=ts#!/BeniMellal.officiel/photos_stream


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Polytan pitchs. All for professional clubs. The Anza pitch (Agadir) is for a very small club.



> *Polytan|STI​*
> 
> Polytan_STI est le leader du marché de la production et de l'installation des *terrains en gazon artificiel *performants. Détenteur de la licence du concept de qualité pour les gazons artificiels de la FIFA, le groupe représente la *majorité des installations 2 étoiles recommandées par la FIFA à travers le monde*. Qu'il s'agisse d'équipements *pour des clubs de l'élite ou de terrains ouverts au public*, les utilisateurs de Polytan_STI bénéficient toujours d'une expérience unique. Polytan_STI développe ses gazons artificiels modernes de la conception à l'installation, en passant par la vente et l'installation. Grâce à son savoir-faire et à ses connaissances, Polytan_STI est en mesure d'assumer l'entière responsabilité de ses équipements, conformément aux exigences du programme fabricant préférentiel de la FIFA.
> 
> ...



http://fr.fifa.com/aboutfifa/organi...gramme/footballturf/producers/producer=2.html


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

An other FIFA label *lFIFA RECOMMENDED 1 STAR ou 2 STAR* by Desso. Same pitchs in Manchester City, Arsenal Emirates Stadiums, Tottenham ... :cheers: 



> *Desso Sports Systems N.V.​*
> 
> Desso Sports Systems est internationalement reconnu comme spécialiste novateur de la pelouse synthétique. Axé sur la recherche et le développement, sur sa propre production de fibres de gazon artificiel et sur les services d’installation et de maintenance, Desso jouit d’une expérience internationale unique dans les projets pour les grands clubs comme pour les communautés. Grâce à sa combinaison unique de connaissances et d’expérience, Desso est en mesure de respecter les exigences rigoureuses de la FIFA.
> 
> ...


http://fr.fifa.com/aboutfifa/organi...gramme/footballturf/producers/producer=4.html


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Desso certificaions :



> ​


http://www.dessosports.com/fr/sport/football/projets-fifa/moulay-rachid



> ​


http://www.dessosports.com/fr/sport/football/projets-fifa/stade-husa


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *Prix du gazon synthétique pour le sport​*
> ​


http://www.dessosports.com/fr/gazon-synthetique/prix


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Rabat Moulay Abdallah indoor arena, 10 000 seats *


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Berkane indoor arena, 1300 seats, 1 million euro*



Berkani said:


> J'ai une photo du nouvel complexe sportif de Berkane (en construction). Pris cet été, donc elle date un peu
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


_*Tifo hand-ball, Berkane - Esperance Tunis *_

Janvier 2012

(direct à 02:20min)

Un public de sport de salle (basket & hand-ball) qui aurait peut-être mérité une salle de 2000 places et non de 1300.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Khouribga, 4 millions euros*



> Gadiri said:
> 
> 
> > *Khouribga
> ...


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Essaouira, 1000 seats*




http://essaouira-scala.forummaroc.net/t5-la-nouvelle-salle-couverte-dessaouira


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

TANGER | Salle Omnisports | 3.500 places | 45 MDH | #U-C 



logike said:


> On peut voir ici la salle à coté des terrain d'entrainement :





Gadiri said:


> Avec les mêmes sièges que dans le stade.





chnioule said:


> elle est belle la salle de tanger quand il y a du public ;-)





> agram tinghir said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

OUJDA | Salle Omnisport Moulay El Hassan | 2.000 places | 49 MDH | #Completed 



The-s said:


> J'ai vus qu'il n'y a aucun photo de cette salle en état finale :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





timo9 said:


> Où est le Nom sur l’entrée?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





timo9 said:


>





timo9 said:


> Salle moderne mais trp petite pour tout ce monde





timo9 said:


> Des images du derby MCO-RSB | http://www.oujdazoom.com/sport/basket/4746.html


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

A development of a lot of indoor arena is occured all over the kingdom.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Tiznit*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*EL JADIDA - MAZAGAN RESORT*



cs7even said:


>





> *MAZAGAN SPORTS CAMP​*
> Mazagan Sports Camp offre des services et des équipement de haut niveau. Nos équipements inclut 2 terrains de football respectant les normes FIFA, un centre de fitness, un circuit de jogging, un centre de conférence, hébergement et services dédiés, service de sécurité...
> 
> *FOOTBALL​*
> ...



http://fr.mazaganbeachresort.com/meetingsandgroups/footballretreats.aspx



http://fr.mazaganbeachresort.com/meetingsandgroups/footballretreats.aspx









> *Une PSG Football Academy au Maroc*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeuneafrique.com


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*MEKNES*

Around a new commercial center Marjane.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

New Indoor arena in Hay Lazaret, *Oujda *









Facebook

Posted bys The-s


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*KHOURIBGA*

(post 50)


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*RABAT*

FUS club, has now a roof for the swimming pool. We don't know what are they doeing for the stands.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

CASABLANCA | Mohamed 5 Complex | 52.000 seats | Refurbishment | #Project

by fchmksfkcb









by fchmksfkcb









by fchmksfkcb









by fchmksfkcb









by fchmksfkcb











timo9 said:


> www.wac.ma


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*TANGER | Cité des Sports | 70 M $ | 60 ha| #U-C*



> Le Souverain a ainsi donné le coup d’envoi des travaux de réalisation d’un *Complexe de tennis, d’une piscine olympique et d’un terrain de football, une des composantes de la Cité des sports qui sera réalisée sur 74 hectares et devra abriter, à terme, des salles couvertes multidisciplinaires, des terrains de rugby, basket-ball, volley-ball, et pétanques, une école de sport, une piste d'athlétisme, deux hôtels, une clinique sportive et une zone d’animation abritant un mall commercial réservé exclusivement aux articles de sport.*
> 
> -------------
> 
> The Sovereign has kicked sending the work to implement a *complex courts, an Olympic swimming pool and a football field, a component of the Sports City which will be conducted on 74 hectares and will house eventually multidisciplinary covered halls, golf rugby, basketball, volleyball, and bowling alley, a sports school, an athletics track, two hotels, a sports clinic and an entertainment area housing a shopping mall exclusively for sporting goods.*











> Le *Complexe de tennis (80 MDH)*, lancé à cette occasion par le Souverain, sera réalisé dans un délai de 24 mois et comprendra un court central abritant une salle de conférence, une salle de réunion, des gradins d'une capacité de* 3.500 spectateurs, *une infirmerie, des vestiaires pour joueurs et arbitres et une cafétéria. Il comportera aussi *17 courts d’entrainements e*t un club de distraction.
> 
> -----------
> 
> *Complex tennis (80 MDH),* launched on this occasion by the Sovereign, will be completed within 24 months and will include a central court houses a conference room, a meeting room, bleachers with a capacity of *3,500 spectators* , an infirmary, changing rooms for players and referees and a cafeteria. It will also include* 17 tennis Trainings* and club entertainment.


 Annex stadium of about 500 seats. 



















^^ ZOOM ^^





















> Doté d’une enveloppe budgétaire de l’ordre de *25 millions de dirhams*, le *terrain de football *comportera, pour sa part, un terrain en gazon synthétique, des gradins d’une capacité de* 4.000 places,* des vestiaires, une administration, outre des aménagements extérieurs. La réalisation de ce terrain permettra aux *clubs de troisième et quatrième division* de pratiquer leur sport dans un espace répondant aux normes requises.
> 
> -------------
> 
> With a budget of around* 25 million dirhams, the football field* include, for his part, an artificial turf field, bleachers with a capacity of* 4,000 seats*, locker rooms, administration, further landscaping. Completion of this field will allow* clubs third and fourth division* to practice their sport in an area meeting the required standards.

























> Quant à la *piscine olympique (60 MDH),* elle sera également réalisée dans un délai de 24 mois et devra comporter un bassin olympique (50 m x 25 m), des gradins d’une capacité de* 2.000 places*, une salle de remise en forme, des vestiaires, un café-restaurant, une salle de réunion, un espace Presse , et une infirmerie.
> Ce projet devra permettre à une large frange de la population de pratiquer la discipline de la natation dans les meilleures conditions d'encadrement et de sécurité.
> 
> ----------
> ...









*Other facilities for citizens.*



This is not the athletic track expected. Where is the 400m track for warm up during the international meeting ?!


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Rabat
Club socio-sportif Narjisse à Hay Ryad
By Mohamed 6 Fondation*

- indoor swinmming pool.
- outdoor swimming pool
- 5 tennis courts
- ... 

Others in Casablanca ...


















http://www.fm6education.ma/portal/index.php?a=119









http://www.lematin.ma/exclusif/2014...lub-narjisse-ouvrent-leurs-portes/206043.html



Gadiri said:


> > 2014/07/16
> >
> > *RABAT: L’INFRASTRUCTURE SOCIO-SPORTIVE S’ÉTOFFE
> > LE CLUB EST FINANCÉ PAR LA FONDATION MOHAMMED VI DE PROMOTION DES ŒUVRES SOCIALES DE L’ÉDUCATION-FORMATION
> ...



Ooooooooh shocking ! This is just beautiful. :cheers:

Et oui, Ulker, pour une fois ils ont pas choisis de faire moche. :lol:


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

RABAT | Club Sportif Al Wifaq | 11.780 m² | #U-C

*before works
*






*Programme:

- Piscine couverte semi-olympique de 8 couloirs aux normes internationales avec un bassin d’aquagym *;
- *Gymnase couvert omnisports a*ux normes internationales ;
- *Salle de fitness* haut de gamme (cardio, musculation, salle polyvalente et salle speeling) ;
- *Salle de sport et de préparation physique* pour les équipes du Wifaq ; 
- *Nouveau club house* avec restaurant, cafétéria et magasin du Club ;
- *Rénovation de la piscine extérieure* existante et réalisation d’une pataugeoire pour enfants ;
- *Club enfants *(Crèche et garderie, salle de musique, arts plastiques, jeux de société, médiathèque…) ;
- *Dix courts de tennis dont un nouveau court central de plus de 1000 places aux normes ATP*, rénovation du court central actuel et mise à niveau des 8 courts de tennis.





















*photos du 30 septembre 2013*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

ESSAOUIRA | Stadium | 5.000 seats | #U-C


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

CASABLANCA | Olympic Swimming-pool Mohamed 5 Complex | 3.000 seats | Refurbishment | #Project



http://www.mjs.gov.ma/sites/default/files/pdf/csmv_fiche.pdf





*Wydad section water-polo*

:laugh:


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

perfect update ! thx


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

www.sercan.de said:


> *But will Marocco ever host Goldenleague?
> If yes will it be in Marrakech or Casablanca?*
> 
> BTW, Goldenleague stadiums
> ...


Rabat has a World Challenge IAAF meeting, and in November will had an answer for Golden League. ^^




> ...
> 
> En marge de cet événement, le président de la Fédération royale marocaine d'athlétisme, Abdeslam Ahizoune, a annoncé que l'*inscription du Meeting international Mohammed VI, étape de l'IAAF World Challenge, dans le calendrier de la Ligue de diamant (Diamond League), se décidera en novembre prochain *à l'occasion d'une réunion de l'Association internationale des fédérations d'athlétisme (IAAF). Et de préciser que* le dossier du Maroc a été "accepté" et répond parfaitement aux critères exigés*.
> 
> ...


http://www.le360.ma/fr/sports/championnats-dafrique-dathletisme-le-mauvais-score-du-maroc-19905

Others bids : Rio Shanghai and Ostrava












Now, they are refurbished stadium for FIFA WC clubs 2014 in december and ACN 2015 





















Some weeks ago :



*Before works







Works *

*Renovation of locker rooms, dressing rooms and the creation of panoramic restaurants, installing cameras surveillance cameras, new seats, leds, electronic tables, upgrading lighting, new pitch, corridors, toilets, ticketing system, 5000 VIP seats ...*



































































































































































































































































































*22/07/2014 FIFA visit *









https://www.facebook.com/fifaclubwo...80549.372034446228825/626362920795975/?type=1


Meeting international Mohammed VI d'athlétisme - Rabat 2011



Ωρτimuş;79098242 said:


> 05/06/2011 Optimus





Ωρτimuş;79098398 said:


> 05/06/2011 Optimus





Ωρτimuş;79098462 said:


> 05/06/2011 Optimus





Ωρτimuş;79098536 said:


> 05/06/2011 Optimus





Ωρτimuş;79098724 said:


> 05/06/2011 Optimus





Ωρτimuş;79098956 said:


> 05/06/2011 Optimus





scarface_rbt said:


>





scarface_rbt said:


>


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Rabat*









source: page Temara












*We asked for it ! 










And they added it ! 
*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

BENGUERIR | Campus Sportif | 12 M€ | #U-C

Part of the 1st ecological city in Africa between Marrakech and Casablanca 




> *Campus sportif
> Site : Benguerir, Morocco
> Client : Office Cherifien des Phosphates
> Program : 4 covered halls, a pool, a club house, housings for sportsmen
> ...


http://www.kilospace.com/works_details/campus-sportif/#


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

TANGER | Salle Omnisports | 3.500 places | 45 MDH | #Realized











*IRT - FAR 
Volley ball final cup du Trone
*













































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.694749053942858.1073741925.115361711881598&type=3


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Ice Rink in Morocco*

La 1ère coupe d'Afrique de hockey sur glace va avoir lieu en juillet. Tour d'horizon des patinoires du Maroc. 


*Rabat
Mega Mall*



http://telquel.ma/2016/05/31/premiere-coupe-dafrique-hockey-glace-se-tiendra-au-maroc_1499467




https://www.facebook.com/megamallpatinoire/photos?ref=page_internal


*Casablanca
Morocco Mall*






http://www.hmizate.ma/deal/glissez-...au-morocco-mall-a-35dhs-au-lieu-de-65dhs.html


*Agadir
Sofitel,Temporary*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Marrakech Moulay Hassan Circuit
Semi-permanent
3 km 
*


> *Le circuit Moulay El Hassan fait peau neuve​*
> Fred Mességué FRED MESSÉGUÉ · 22 AVRIL 2016
> 
> ​
> Dessinées par l’architecte des circuits de Formule 1 l’Allenand Hermann Tilke, les installations «new look» du Circuit Moulay El Hassan, à Marrakech, sont prêtes à accueillir d’ici trois semaines la troisième épreuve du WTCC. Les modifications ont porté sur un* nouveau tracé plus court de trois kilomètres et une portion permanente de 1,8 km pouvant être utilisée tout au long de l’année.* De quoi permettre d’accélérer le développement du sport automobile au Maroc et de jouer également un rôle prépondérant dans la promotion de la sécurité routière.


http://www.challenge.ma/le-circuit-moulay-el-hassan-fait-peau-neuve-67443/



googlebot.com said:


> OVERVIEW
> 
> It’s all-change for Morocco’s round of the WTCC. Not only does the event switch from April to May, the Circuit Moulay El Hassan, located in the heart of Marrakech’s hotel district, *has been transformed from a street circuit into a semi-permanent race track *designed by Hermann Tilke’s renowned architecture agency and built to FIA Grade II standards. While the layout retains the Atlas Mountains and Marrakech city wall as its backdrop, the length* has been cut from 4.6 kilometres to three kilometres.* However, there will be no drop in support for home hero Mehdi Bennani, who enjoys a fervent following.
> 
> The new track from fiawtcc.com


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289405&page=2


*WTCC​*















Fb

* Ride along with Mehdi Bennani in Marrakech*






















*And now Formule E ! :yes:*​





















> *Alerte Sport : Marrakech retenue pour la Formule E​*
> Posté le dimanche, 03 juillet 2016 - 3:52 pm
> 
> Infomédiaire Sport - Le Conseil mondial de la Fédération Internationale de l’Automobile a approuvé ce samedi, par un vote internet, la trame du calendrier de la saison 3 de Formule E,* les monoplaces 100% électriques (2016-2017)*. Et fait marquant, Hong Kong et Marrakech font leur apparition en début de saison (lancement le 9 octobre) et 2 ‘‘double courses’’ concluront le championnat en juillet, à Montréal et New-York (29-30). Arrivée également de Bruxelles et Monaco, outre le maintien du ePrix de Paris. 2 dates sont bloquées mais sans attribution de lieu, pour l’instant. On parle toutefois de Singapour pour avril et d’un nouveau tracé au cœur de Londres, pour juin.
> ...


http://www.infomediaire.net/news/maroc/alerte-sport-marrakech-retenue-pour-la-formule-e


Novembre Formule E et mai WTCC. :cheers:

Novembre à Marrakech : *COP22 du 7 au 18 novembre*.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Grand Stade de Tetouan , 40,410 seats*












































If you want to see pictures of Morocco stadium , Please visit below URL.


cafe.daum.net/stade/Maroc


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Casablanca 
Pere Jego stadium

Racing club Casablanca RAC* now in 1st division 

3rd city club (after Wydad Casablanca and Raja Casablanca RCA)

New seats and new pitch 

In february :








anis66v said:


> Stade Père Jégo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gadiri said:


> Juin 2017
> 
> 
> 
> ...





John vicks said:


>



Now : 







There are 2 others stadim of 25.000 in Casablanca no used by 1th division club.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*El Jadida 
El Abdi stadium

DHJ Difaâ Hassani d'El Jadida
*

New seats on may :



anis66v said:


> Installation nouveau siège Stade Abdi El jadida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



New pitch :




anis66v said:


> Nouvelle pelouse stade El Abdi d'Ejadida.
> *juin
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Marrakech *

Moulay Hassan circuit 
2970 m
1800 m available all year
*International circuit grade 2*
*WTCC - Formula E 
*




googlebot.com said:


> OVERVIEW
> 
> It’s all-change for Morocco’s round of the WTCC. Not only does the event switch from April to May, the Circuit Moulay El Hassan, located in the heart of Marrakech’s hotel district, has been transformed from a street circuit into a semi-permanent race track designed by Hermann Tilke’s renowned architecture agency and built to FIA Grade II standards. While the layout retains the Atlas Mountains and Marrakech city wall as its backdrop, the length has been *cut from 4.6 kilometres to three kilometres.* However, there will be no drop in support for home hero Mehdi Bennani, who enjoys a fervent following.
> 
> ...






> *Le circuit Moulay El Hassan fait peau neuve​*
> Fred Mességué FRED MESSÉGUÉ · 22 AVRIL 2016
> 
> ​
> Dessinées par l’architecte des circuits de Formule 1 l’Allenand Hermann Tilke, les installations «new look» du Circuit Moulay El Hassan, à Marrakech, sont prêtes à accueillir d’ici trois semaines la troisième épreuve du WTCC. Les modifications ont porté sur un* nouveau tracé plus court de trois kilomètres et une portion permanente de 1,8 km pouvant être utilisée tout au long de l’année.* De quoi permettre d’accélérer le développement du sport automobile au Maroc et de jouer également un rôle prépondérant dans la promotion de la sécurité routière.


http://www.challenge.ma/le-circuit-moulay-el-hassan-fait-peau-neuve-67443/


It was during 



























-----------------------

*
WTCC*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*El Jadida 
El Abdi stadium

DHJ Difaâ Hassani d'El Jadida
*




anis66v said:


> *El jadida
> *
> 
> 
> ...





anis66v said:


> Zone VIP


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1163567&page=16


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Mohammedia
Stade Bachir
15.000

3rd league
*

Maybe same refurbishment in yellow/bleu than in Casablanca and El Jadida beacause it's the same region and all his organised by SDL Casa Events.


*For 1.5 millions euros :

New pitch
New lights
New seats 
*

And* ending the indoor arena (3.800 seats)*. Works began in 19XX ! 





Gadiri said:


> Localisation
> 
> 
> Le stade et la salle omnisport





Gadiri said:


> http://www.youssefhajhouj.com/new/2016/03/24/salle-omnisport-a-mohammedia-maroc-mohammedia-en-cours/





Gadiri said:


> Rénovation stade Bachir, 15 millions dhs avec l'assistance de Casa Events (je me demande si le résultat ne sera pas identique à celui d'El Jadida qui est la copie conforme de Mohamed 5)
> 
> mars 2017 :






anis66v said:


> juillet 2017
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gadiri said:


> Je sens que le résultat sera une copie conforme aux couleurs utilisées au stade Mohamed et à El Jadida : jaune et bleu.
> 
> La SDL Casa Events est en charge du projet.
> 
> mars 2017 :





> *
> Capacity	15 000*
> Country	Morocco
> City	Mohammedia
> ...


http://stadiumdb.com/stadiums/mar/stade_bachir


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *Description: Stade d'Honneur de Meknès
> *
> 
> *Capacity	20 000
> ...


http://stadiumdb.com/stadiums/mar/stade_dhonneur_de_meknes


----------

